# Fastest rubber on the market?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm looking for the fastest rubber available. I have a lot of different kinds on order at the moment, and I am very excited. Yesterday I made a Theraband Gold bandset because I still have a lot of it. Over a Chronograph I was getting about 280 feet per second, or 85 meters per second with a taper of 27mm down to 14mm using 9.5 steel. This speed is not bad, but since Theraband gold is being phased out by top shooters and hunters, I'm looking to find rubber that is pure speed with 7/16"-1/2", or 11-13mm steel. Do you guys have recommendations?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Nicholson, You might want to get in touch with Northerner on the forum here. He has done performance testing on virtually all the bands out there. Up to now I always said .025" and .030" pure medical grade latex was the best stuff around. Lately though, I'm hearing great things about Precise and GZK brands. Send Todd (Northerner) a PM and he might have an answer for you as to which brand may be the all around best.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks flatband! Even the thicker gzk and precise is gaining some on the tbg. As you recommended, I was told to get the thinner precise like.4 and doubling up. There’s just so much new rubber, I was wondering if anybody tried something I never heard of


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I went down this rabbit hole some time ago and hunted for medical latex (to no avail) and I tried whatever I could get my hands-on ending up with a bit too much rubber inventory, I think. I had a thirst for speed then...

Now, IMO just enough is good enough. I try to find the minimum draw weight that gets the job done. I also feel that doubling up is not really necessary with the rubber available these days. If I want more speed, I just cut wider and taper tune (provided the frame can take the wide bands). YMMV.

I think Simple Shot did a comparison of double TBG vs single precise red and their results indicate that doubling is probably not worth it on account of the exponential increase in draw weight yielding only a marginal increase in speed.

For speed, I really enjoy the 2nd gen Precise Red. I haven't tried any Gen 3. The red is as heavy as I would want to pull anyway so I don't feel any urge for heavier bands. I also have Sumeike yellow. Can't remember the thickness but that would be the heaviest Sumeike rubber I believe. It is easier to pull but it doesn't cut cans quite like Precise red. I would say to try the Precise heavy bands and see how they fare for you. The other rubber that people seem to like is GZK though reports of experience from the field seems to suggest that its durability may not be meeting expectations. I have not tried GZK (at least not that I know of).

There are just so many options these days and even mystery rubber we often receive free from Aliexpress orders, I think it would be a real challenge to keep up and maintain updated chrony stats.

Be as it may, enjoy your power hunt!

Or... we can designate SSF testers and anyone with rubber to be tested can send them a quantity we can all agree on, then we can keep a running table of results?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Gzk black .80 and 1mm ... I have shot almost everything.. and this stuff impresses me ! .. rabbits hate it!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

